# Firewall hole spaces



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to know if there are any recommendations as to where I can run battery power cables through the firewall for mobile Ham radios to run directly off the battery of my Nissan..
I wnt to do a mobile set up for I have the antenna ready for ham radio usage.. 07 Nissan murano ..s..awd..


----------

